# حصريا....ملف اكسيل لعمل جدول زمنى و كاش فلو اوتوماتيكيا ....مش مصدق؟ طيب خش و شوف



## مهندس من مصر (12 مايو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72322-2.html​أعزائى اعضاء و زوار منتدى المهندسين العرب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليكم ملف الاكسيل المرفق من اخراج و تصميم و تنفيذ العبد الفقير الى الله 

بعد بحث و فحص و تمحيص فى بحور الانترنت و معادله من هنا على معلومه من هناك على شوية اجتهاد تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من هذا الملف 

مميزات الملف :

املاء الاعمدة التاليه
Budget COST
PLANNED START
PLANNED FINISH

تحصل على 

1- بار تشارت موزع علية قيم الاعمال لكل شهر

2- كاش فلو شهرى فى اخر الشيت + كاش فلو تشارت فى شيت اخر

3- عند وضع قيم earned value تاخذ لون مختلف لمقارنة ما هو مخطط له بما هو تم فعليا و يتم وضع القيم فى شيت الكاش فلو تشارت


اعتقد ان الملف سهل فى الاستعمال .............فى انتظار ارائكم و مقترحاتكم

لاى استفسار انا حاضر

الملف فى المرفقات 
Time Schedule.rar​Time Schedule.rar - 935 KB
+

رابط اخر للزوار



لا مانع من نشر الملف ....... و اتمنى ان يكون نافعا لكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على الملفات الجميلة والاكثر افادة


----------



## ibrahim1hj (12 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية يبدو لي انو الشغل تمام بتمام و مجهودك رائع , سوف اعمل ادخالات من مشروعي الحالي و اقارن صحة نتائج ثمرة عملك مع ماتم الحصول عليه من نتائج الكاش فلو لمشروعي و اي ملاحظة سأرجع اليك و اطلعك على ما احصل عليه يا بش مهندس


----------



## محمد مطر (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....
جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

_شكرا لك أخي الكريم _


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 مايو 2011)

ملف روعة شكراً


----------



## sameh79 (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## mansr (14 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووور جداً


----------



## hhmdan (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (15 مايو 2011)

الملف لا يفتح بعد تحميله
ارجو ان تتكرم بتنزيله مرة اخرى ويا حبذا لو برابط مختلف


----------



## مهندس من مصر (15 مايو 2011)

mahmoudhassaballa قال:


> الملف لا يفتح بعد تحميله
> ارجو ان تتكرم بتنزيله مرة اخرى ويا حبذا لو برابط مختلف



الملف موجود بالمرفقات !!؟؟


----------



## بن دحمان (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (16 مايو 2011)

عمل قيم جدا يابشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## boushy (19 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....
جاري التحميل والتجربة*


----------



## عبدالله البراك (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (21 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mnmr68 (22 مايو 2011)

برنامج رائع حقا و فقك اللة في المزيد من التقدم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مايو 2011)

فعلا عمل قيم 
و جهد معطاء
و رغبة في افادة الناس عظيمة يا مهندس من مصر

و في الحقيقة هو يسهل اعداد برنامج زمني و ايضا متابعة للمشروع بطريقة التدفقات المالية المخطط لها و المنجزة


فعلا عمل اشكرك عليه كل الشكر
و ربنا يجعله في موازين اعمالك الصالحة بكل خير


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (24 مايو 2011)

مجهود رااااائع بارك الله فيك ووفق.


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس من مصر ...

شغل أكثر من رائع ....

بس الصراحة انا مش فاهم قوي : )

هحاااااااااول أجرب وأتعلم ...

جزاك الله كل خير مرة أخرى ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## nofal (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aburawan (5 يونيو 2011)

حقيقة شكرا والمعادلات في الاكسل روعة كنت ابحث عنها وقد وجدتها جزاك الله خيرا وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## المهندس فراس (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alnda (5 يونيو 2011)

شغل ميه ميه 
ياريت تشرح المعادله التى تقوم بتوزيع الكاش على شهور مدة التنفيذ
انا بدأت دراستها لكن انت عارف ساعات بنحب نفهم ونعرف بسرعة وبدون تعب
ياريت تساعدنا


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gharib belal (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Jamal (6 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

thank you too much


----------



## engahmednagi (9 يوليو 2011)

ملف جميل مفيد في الأعمال السريعة 
لكن
لا غنى عن
البريمافيرا أو البروجيكت
....
جهد طيب و مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## نجم الدين حسن بخيت (9 يوليو 2011)

حاولتة عددت مرات دون فايده لم ينزل معاي عبر الرابط


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## م محمد العبدالله (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جدا على الملف 
لقد افادني كثيرا


----------



## Eng.obh (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزاك الجنه ياخي الغالي 
هذا ما املك ان اقوله لك


----------



## amosppc (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات القيمه


----------



## abahre (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## qds2020 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (17 أكتوبر 2011)

good effort


----------



## tbuly (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
لاشك ان مجهود رائع ولكن
نرجو شرح كيفية عمل هذا الشارت واستعمال الفورملات وذلك لافادة الغير
على كل حال كل الشكر لك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## zainelabdian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mezohazoma (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## shamsiye (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا ,,, بارك الله فيكم .*


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## abouahmed (27 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل ممتاز ... ومجهود كبير ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anasamerana (27 أكتوبر 2011)

تمام يا ريس جزال الله خير ... عندى ملف s-curve لل actual planned vs. earned value عايز ابقى ابعتهولك ....


----------



## عالم البناء (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اني جزيل الشكر على هذه المشاركة والملف الرائع 
حيث تم تنزيل الملف


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## م/حاتم. (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## abo tbarak (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل على هذا الجهد الوفير


----------



## R23 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية........


----------



## zouk (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف روعة


----------



## hany khamees (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## lostlove515 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## المنير73 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eltab3i (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedh71 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع جدا شكرا لك


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي
رائع رائع رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما
ملاحظة صغيرة لو كان هناك شرح وتعريفات الالوان لكانت الافادة كاملة


----------



## خذير (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you very mutch


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عمار أخرس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمودباشا (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Many Thanks


----------



## samipro (21 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل متميز جدا مع الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الفا (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جارى تحميل الملف


----------



## akramezzat (11 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## BMW_LOVE (27 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## Nader Hussain (29 يناير 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا لمجهود الرائع 
ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## hamadaherzoo (4 فبراير 2012)

thnx


----------



## as3ate (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOTASEM100 (15 فبراير 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ومشكور جدا ...
بس عندي سؤال .
كيف سويت ال(planned value) لان القيم غي متساويه شهريا؟


----------



## قيصر الجد (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khamis jassim (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 أبريل 2012)

جميل


----------



## khamis jassim (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Faisal Elnair (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ودايما بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## fazaa3 (27 أبريل 2012)

برنس


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.WMYQ (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح جورجى (29 أبريل 2012)

Thank you


----------



## chupchupina (30 أبريل 2012)

thanx


----------



## mansr (24 يونيو 2012)

Thanks


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندسه هديل (28 يونيو 2012)

ملف مفيد ومبسط
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك .... مجهود رائع


----------



## رهمي (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## Beeiiko (5 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك فعلا و رزفك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا
وشكرا لك


----------



## atefmounir (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا؛ وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## GEMY86 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## amr_abc11 (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (27 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​​


----------



## mutDeng (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدمايو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## مصطفيا (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جار التحميل والتجربة
وجزاكم الله خير علي جهدكم


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## bassam alsayeg (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و الله الموفق


----------



## أبو سحر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله لك وجزانا وإياك الجنة*


----------



## محمد النواري (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو أدهم علي (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين على مجهودكم


----------



## heshambalig (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد محمد حجازي (24 يناير 2013)

*جزاك اللــــــــــــــــــه خيرا*


----------



## haisam_belal (25 يناير 2013)

رااااائع


----------



## amanjmohi (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## doha_4all (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

مشكور جداً


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (25 مارس 2013)

[\جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## c.e yazeed (2 أبريل 2013)

أكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## typhoon1975 (8 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الشكر علي هذا الجهد
و جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك كعلم ينتفع بة


----------



## engahmedrashad (27 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Enginering is Life (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصياد القاضى (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جاري التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (20 يونيو 2013)

مشكور عمل رائع و بديع


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

lمشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء خلاف (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## teefaah (13 أغسطس 2013)

Thanks


----------



## gamalredwing (28 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much Eng. Hany


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youcefox (6 فبراير 2014)

*Assalamualikum thank you for the file . too much helpful*.


----------



## eng-ahmad-006 (6 فبراير 2014)

حلو يا اكسلنس


----------



## ashraf200680 (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس من مصر (27 مارس 2014)

فيديو يشرح عمل الملف

Create Gantt Chart and cash flow using excel - YouTube


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

جهد رااائع


----------



## elfares (5 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (3 مايو 2014)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس ...ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (13 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## land surveyor (13 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا جارى تحميل الملف​


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (27 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## imadali (2 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم على المجهود بوركتم


----------



## ربى الله (13 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك .. ونفع بمجهودك

والشكر موصول أيضاً للمهندس ناصر البلخى


----------



## ehab67 (21 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

_جزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## maj.cont (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا" لكم على هذا اعمل القيم


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلاً لك على الملف الرائع


----------



## en_yasser75 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ـ​


----------



## alaa123b (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## krimoutaza (27 نوفمبر 2014)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م.احمدرزق (9 يناير 2015)

ممتاز ..... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس هيمن (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير​


----------



## roshdyabaza (13 يناير 2015)

مجهود عالى بارك الله لك فيه وجعله لك عملا لا ينقطع


----------



## skysnow (13 يناير 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالقوى (14 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (16 يناير 2015)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع رائع
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## anasasfar (28 يناير 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## ahmedt2222 (12 فبراير 2015)

جزيت خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 فبراير 2015)

اليوم كنت أبحث في هذا المجال، وقمت بتنزيل الملف والقراءة المبدئية تؤكد أني أمام ملف هايل...
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng:hamada (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوالقاسم (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (31 مايو 2015)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EnG_AHmD (3 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة مجهود رائع


----------



## EnG_AHmD (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس هاني


----------



## cengalielsharkawy (23 سبتمبر 2016)

الف شكر


----------



## engabdo888 (3 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## محمد19775 (15 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
ملف هااااام جدا بارك الله بك


----------



## usama alaa (26 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة


----------



## يونس الدايمي (6 يناير 2018)

مشكور اخي العزيز تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## e.noby (7 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## بدرة الرواق (14 يناير 2018)

*
كالعادة ابداع رائع 

وطرح يستحق المتابعة

شكراً لك *


----------



## Abomjahed (17 يناير 2018)

هل يمكن عمل تقرير الكاش فلو في برنامج MSProject2013


----------



## أبونوافل (27 يوليو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
ملف هااااام جدا بارك الله بك​


----------



## mohammed raafat (21 سبتمبر 2018)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 أكتوبر 2018)

سيتم تثبيت الموضوع لفترة


----------



## memo star (13 يناير 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بيظو (12 سبتمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 

لايوجد اي ملف ؟!!! أين الملف


----------



## م البحيرى (3 أغسطس 2021)

_شكرا لك أخي الكريم_


----------

